# Harline Builds



## [email protected] (Jan 26, 2006)

Well Im on to a new set up. Here is a first look of whats to come.








This System in a 1967 Ford LTD will have
Airlift Digital air management system
One Modern Viair 400c
The abiliy to switch from 3 gallons of air to 7
3/8" Copper Hardline
Watertrap and Check valve
5" 300 psi all brass gauge
The tanks have been bronzed. Doesed show well in this pic
more pics to follow.


----------



## Capt. Obvious (Oct 23, 2006)

*Re: Harline Builds ([email protected])*

Looks great as usual Kevin! What car is this going in? And why are there three tanks?


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 26, 2006)

*Re: Harline Builds (Capt. Obvious)*

1967 Ford LTD. I will put up pics soon.
The 3 different size tanks allow us to close a few taps and have eithe 3 gallons of air, 5 or a full 7 gallons is all 3 tanks are open.


----------



## moacur (Sep 22, 2006)

*Re: Harline Builds ([email protected])*

Love the way you guys bend and work the piping







Looks so sick http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 26, 2006)

*Re: Harline Builds (moacur)*

There is a few more lines to go this one. But as usuall we ran out of copper on a saturday. So we will have to wait till next week to finish.


----------



## wishihada18t (Apr 24, 2004)

what do you use for the copper lines? im assuming is not just soft copper water line?
what kind of flare do those fittings use?
how much more expensive it is than using plastic lines?


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 26, 2006)

*Re: (wishihada18t)*


_Quote, originally posted by *wishihada18t* »_what do you use for the copper lines? im assuming is not just soft copper water line?
what kind of flare do those fittings use?
how much more expensive it is than using plastic lines?

We use 1/4" copper (not plumbing stuff its add odd size)
We use JIC nutz and collars
Its way cheaper. Its the tools that are expensive to buy the first time.
But we have been using the regualarly so thats no big deal either. You need tools


----------



## mystthebird (Jun 23, 2007)

i know nothing of air ride but whats the CO2 tank for?


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 26, 2006)

*Re: (mystthebird)*

It holds air.







In this case its a tank.


----------



## mystthebird (Jun 23, 2007)

so there is 3 tanks? wy not just one big one. im lost.


----------



## diive4sho (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: Harline Builds ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_ The 3 different size tanks allow us to close a few taps and have eithe 3 gallons of air, 5 or a full 7 gallons is all 3 tanks are open.

Learn to read jonny....


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 26, 2006)

*Re: Harline Builds (diive4sho)*


_Quote, originally posted by *diive4sho* »_
Learn to read jonny....









Yep, just trying something different. This way you can have fast fill times, or more play time. Its a heavy ass car. might need more air some days. Im picking up more line today. So I will finish the lines today hopefully.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 26, 2006)

*Re: Harline Builds ([email protected])*

















Now to tighten everything and get it working. 


_Modified by [email protected] at 2:23 PM 3-12-2008_


----------



## ezmacscoobysnk (Oct 4, 2004)

can you post a picture of the tool you used to make those nice pretty bends?


----------



## diive4sho (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: (ezmacscoobysnk)*

I believe he has mentioned that before.....A rigid bender IIRC


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 26, 2006)

*Re: (diive4sho)*









Looks like this


----------



## candela (Oct 19, 2002)

*Re: Harline Builds ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_








_Modified by [email protected] at 2:23 PM 3-12-2008_

that is some beautiful craftsmanship.... any benefit to using hard lines, as opposed to standard? less chance for leakage?


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 26, 2006)

*Re: Harline Builds (candela)*


_Quote, originally posted by *candela* »_
that is some beautiful craftsmanship.... any benefit to using hard lines, as opposed to standard? less chance for leakage?

Thanks....No just trying to be different.


----------



## ezmacscoobysnk (Oct 4, 2004)

*Re: Harline Builds ([email protected])*

looks good. someday i'll have air ride. then some day after that i might do a hard line setup for it. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## dymer (May 11, 2004)

*Re: Harline Builds (ezmacscoobysnk)*

Neat work http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
What's the function of the silver piece to the right of the smallest tank?


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 26, 2006)

*Re: Harline Builds (dymer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dymer* »_Neat work http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
What's the function of the silver piece to the right of the smallest tank?

Its a check valve dood


----------



## mystthebird (Jun 23, 2007)

*Re: Harline Builds (diive4sho)*


_Quote, originally posted by *diive4sho* »_
Learn to read jonny....









i did but it came out like STR4 M3 GIT Closed captioning for the ****ing hearing impaired


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 26, 2006)

*Re: Harline Builds (mystthebird)*

Well I got it done today







I will put some pics up of the whole car and the system finished over the weekend.


----------



## ezmacscoobysnk (Oct 4, 2004)

you have pictures for us? ;-)


----------



## stealthmagic27 (Apr 22, 2006)

*Re: (ezmacscoobysnk)*

Kevin what tool do you use to crimp the fittings?


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 26, 2006)

*Re: (stealthmagic27)*

JIC flare 37 degree
Ridgid flare tool.


----------



## Plain (Jun 14, 2004)

Mmmmmm hardlines.


----------



## phatz (Oct 2, 2005)

*Re: Harline Builds ([email protected])*

You can also use compression fittngs, I am a firm believer in JIC flares, only way to roll, you can unscrew and re-assemble the fitting 100 times and not worry about tape, paste, crush fittings etc..


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 26, 2006)

*Re: Harline Builds (phatz)*

Here is the outside of the old 1967 Ford LTD. I forgot I never posted it.
































Here is a 47 Ford I bagged about 10 years ago


----------



## candywhitevdub (Feb 14, 2005)

*Re: Harline Builds ([email protected])*

damn CLEAN work Kevin. i love the hard line look


----------



## Florida Flow (Nov 16, 2004)

*Re: Harline Builds (candywhitevdub)*

i love this!!!!! but i would patina the copper










_Modified by Florida Flow at 8:25 PM 5-14-2008_


----------



## dymer (May 11, 2004)

*Re: Harline Builds (Florida Flow)*

Kev,
Are those pics from your gathering at the shop last weekend? I wish I could have dropped by to check things out!


----------



## manjk (May 8, 2007)

this is sooooo noice...... i wish i had a ol skool had da opportunity of buying a 64 impala with 4 pump hydrolic systm for like 6 gz cudn't come up with the money


----------



## big bentley (Jun 6, 2001)

*Re: Harline Builds ([email protected])*

nice work on the hardlines. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 26, 2006)

*Re: Harline Builds (dymer)*

yep. Should have came by. We needed more VDubs out..
Here is another with 2 pumps on 3 gallons of air. Fills in 30 seconds.


----------



## Plain (Jun 14, 2004)

*Re: Harline Builds ([email protected])*

You guys rule!









Are there dryers on the other side of that board, or does the tank have a empty valve? Non the less its freakin sweet!


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 26, 2006)

*Re: Harline Builds (Plain)*

No we over looked that


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

that cadi CTS is clean, so is that last one. i wish you guys were closer, i'd love some hardlines.


----------



## PIFF (Nov 11, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
We use 1/4" copper (not plumbing stuff its add odd size)


great work!! when you say not the plumbing stuff what is it then? i know for refrig lines and ice makers as well as oil lines for boilers etc there are 1/4" copper lines and i can get my hands on/ have used the bender and flaring tool id love to toy around with hardlines. whats the difference in fittings opposed to regular lines?


----------



## dymer (May 11, 2004)

*Re: (PIFF)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PIFF* »_
great work!! when you say not the plumbing stuff what is it then? i know for refrig lines and ice makers as well as oil lines for boilers etc there are 1/4" copper lines and i can get my hands on/ have used the bender and flaring tool id love to toy around with hardlines. whats the difference in fittings opposed to regular lines?

You're right about the refrigeration lines, etc. Any plumbing supplier (not home depot, etc) should have it. It's used for medical gas systems too. I got mine from a med gas contractor working on one of my work projects and it worked fine with standard crimp fittings. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 26, 2006)

*Re: (dymer)*

If you can flare it. Just use JIC collars and nutz. Its worth the effort.


----------



## 71DubBugBug (Dec 3, 2006)

very interesting setup


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 26, 2006)

*Re: Harline Builds ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_yep. Should have came by. We needed more VDubs out..
Here is another with 2 pumps on 3 gallons of air. Fills in 30 seconds.

















Here is the car finished. I dont know why I always forget to post these till way later.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 26, 2006)

Caddilac STS 2006
With 22" Hipnotic wheels


----------

